# Announcing the Windows 7 Upgrade Option Program & Windows 7 Pricing



## desiibond (Jun 25, 2009)

*windowsteamblog.com/blogs/windows7...rogram-amp-windows-7-pricing-bring-on-ga.aspx


Windows 7 Home Premium (Upgrade): $119.99
Windows 7 Professional (Upgrade): $199.99
Windows 7 Ultimate (Upgrade): $219.99

Windows 7 Home Premium (Full): $199.99
Windows 7 Professional (Full): $299.99
Windows 7 Ultimate (Full): $319.99

Preorder(starts tomorrow):

Windows 7 Home Premium for USD $49.99
Windows 7 Professional for USD $99.99

preorder valid only in U.S., Canada and Japan and ends by July 11th in USA/canada and 5th in Japan.

Preoder links:
*www.microsoft.com/windows/buy/offers/pre-order.aspx


----------



## Rahim (Jun 25, 2009)

ahem download = FREE


----------



## x3060 (Jun 26, 2009)

professional and ultimate price tag is too close .


----------



## topgear (Jun 26, 2009)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Nuxer (Jun 26, 2009)

Overpriced.


----------



## paroh (Jun 26, 2009)

What is the price of retail version as u only mention the price of  updated version

As updated version is for
 						To be eligible for the offer, you need to be running a genuine copy of the Windows XP or Windows Vista operating systems.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 26, 2009)

x3060 said:


> professional and ultimate price tag is too close .



yes. it is. and it is the right pricing given the minute differences between these two.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 26, 2009)

paroh said:


> What is the price of retail version as u only mention the price of  updated version
> 
> As updated version is for
> To be eligible for the offer, you need to be running a genuine copy of the Windows XP or Windows Vista operating systems.



Windows 7 Home Premium (Full): $199.99
Windows 7 Professional (Full): $299.99
Windows 7 Ultimate (Full): $319.99 

These ARE for full packaged retail package.


----------



## paroh (Jun 26, 2009)

desiibond said:


> Windows 7 Home Premium (Full): $199.99
> Windows 7 Professional (Full): $299.99
> Windows 7 Ultimate (Full): $319.99
> 
> These ARE for full packaged retail package.



U mention
Preorder(starts tomorrow):
Windows 7 Home Premium for USD $49.99
Windows 7 Professional for USD $99.99
(Is this is also full version or updated version)


The price is very high approx RS 9800 for Windows 7 Home premium
Windows 7 Professional approx Rs 14700
windows 7 ultimate approx Rs 15680

I will stick with my linux as the price of windows 7 is very much high (If they apply 4-5 user license policy i will buy)


----------



## desiibond (Jun 26, 2009)

@paroh, wait for OEM.

or you can get Vista Home Premium retail pack now for $90 and upgrade pack to 7 home premium for 49$. Total 138$ (around 6.5k)

If you think that even 6.5k is high, nobody will force you to buy and it is your choice whether to get "the-best-os-ever-made" or linux.


----------



## paroh (Jun 26, 2009)

desiibond said:


> @paroh, wait for OEM.
> 
> or you can get Vista Home Premium retail pack now for $90 and upgrade pack to 7 home premium for 49$. Total 138$ (around 6.5k)
> 
> If you think that even 6.5k is high, nobody will force you to buy and it is your choice whether to get "the-best-os-ever-made" or linux.



U want to say first buy Vista Home Premium retail and then go for windows 7 upgrade?
This never come to my mind thank u desibond to make it really cheap
But i don't think best-os-ever-made before using it.As microsoft itself made lot of publicity as u all ready know about vista. AS to adjust the price of windows 7 OEM on laptop microsoft forces the laptop manufacture that the screen size of the laptop should me small with lesser hard disk


----------



## desiibond (Jun 26, 2009)

dude. looks like you have all half news.

1) Have been using win7 beta and RC and it is rock solid OS and this is accepted by billions.

2) that screen size thing is only for windows 7 started edition OEM given to netbook manufacturers. 

3) The pricing in India will be much better, thanks to the amount of piracy happening here. 

4) You do try the RC build to get to know about it. (*www.microsoft.com/windows/windows-7/download.aspx). And it is better to try RC before purchasing new one.

5) MS has not created any any hype for win7. All the buzz is totally genuine and reports are coming from testers and media. MS is just focussing on delivering a solid OS with lot of improvements. believe me, it's the best OS MS ever released.


----------



## paroh (Jun 26, 2009)

desiibond said:


> dude. looks like you have all half news.
> 
> 1) Have been using win7 beta and RC and it is rock solid OS and this is accepted by billions.
> 
> ...




From this look i really like to try it first before buying it


----------



## desiibond (Jun 26, 2009)

you try it once and you will be itching to buy it 

correction in point no 2: it is windows 7 starter edition, not started.


----------



## paroh (Jun 26, 2009)

@desiibond can u clear one more Dout (What is the copy paste performance in windows 7)


----------



## desiibond (Jun 26, 2009)

much much faster than that in XP!!


----------



## desiibond (Jun 26, 2009)

much much faster than that in XP!!

few reviews of win7:

*www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2338314,00.asp
Microsoft's next OS is looking like Vista done right, with a smaller disk and memory footprint, faster startup, and fewer annoyances. We shouldn't see the kind of hardware incompatibilities encountered with the first version of Vista, since 7 uses much of the kernel code from the previous OS. Still, users who cling to XP will have a bigger adjustment interface-wise than those who moved to Vista.

*www.techreviewsource.com/content/view/266/1/
Overall, we can comfortably say that Windows 7 is the best version of the Windows operating system to date. As we said in our beta 1 review, Windows 7 has the stability of Windows XP and the look and feel of Windows Vista. The operating system responds quickly and without hesitation and generally feels like it works nicely

*www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2345970,00.asp
Speed, polish, and some welcome new features make the first post-beta release of Windows well worth checking out. We walk you through the various changes, from install to optimization.


*www.neoseeker.com/news/10653-windows-7-release-candidate-review/
Our personal experiences thus far have been almost all positive under the following system, running the x86 version:


*www.engadget.com/2009/04/30/windows-7-release-candidate-1-impressions-insights-and-expecta/

The mood at Microsoft seems (understandably) high about this release. It's clear that lots of folks see this as the big, shiny band-aid for many of the Vista woes that people have been experiencing -- and in many ways, that's exactly what it is. If you're at all curious about what Microsoft has been up to, you should absolutely grab this install and take it for a spin (when you can); there is a metric ton going on here, and it's certainly worth taking a second look at. Bottom line, though? This is still Windows, and it's still got a lot of Vista in it. If you weren't feeling it the first time around, there may not be enough here to convince you otherwise. However, this is a valiant effort from Microsoft and it shows that the company does understand it's burned some bridges throughout the last three years -- this is a big step for them both in technique and tone, and that's certainly not lost on us.

*www.anandtech.com/systems/showdoc.aspx?i=3557&p=19

As far as first impressions are concerned, the view around the AnandTech office has been positive for Windows 7. Gary is ready to replace Vista with Windows 7 on all of his systems if he had the time (and money), meanwhile Ryan's impressed but not convinced that Windows 7 will be worth the upgrade cost considering that it's a much smaller change than was Vista. Thus far anyone using it as a drop-in replacement for Vista has had no trouble adapting.



*www.winsupersite.com/win7/win7_rc_04.asp

I've been using Windows 7 as my primary OS since last year and as my sole production OS since the RC hit. (At which time I upgraded my remaining XP and Vista machines to the Windows 7 RC build.) I have experienced no major hiccups during this time at all. And in treating Windows 7 as final code, I've found that it has risen to the challenge by responding like final code. It is now, in pre-release form, in roughly the same shape as is Windows Vista with SP2. And that OS first shipped over two and a half years ago. This deserves some mention and some accolades.



These are all for Release Candidate which is not-fully-optimized version. That's windows 7!!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 26, 2009)

> Windows 7 Ultimate Pirated Edition  $0



  

Home Premium = Rs. 6000 thats WAAAY too much. Price that at Rs. 1000-1500, then only I'll consider to buy it. 
These american companies have fun employing all low cost employees here and selling their software at such prices, here. Oh great. No wonder piracy is rampant. 
I mean Valve had competently priced their products why can't MS?


----------



## desiibond (Jun 26, 2009)

^^dude. valve is game maker and you are comparing that with windows??

anyways, I do think that MS will price Home premium at a pretty good price for indian market. This is the OS that MS can use to capture the market here (i mean the legit market) and they do have to price it right. 

a 4k for home premium retail and i will make my friends too to buy it. 

in my case, whatever the price is, am gonna get this beast!!!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 26, 2009)

desiibond said:


> ^^dude. valve is game maker and you are comparing that with windows??


Valve priced their Orange Box to  Rs.999 when the international price was about Rs.2000. Why can't MS do the same which is incidentally a much more richer company with a monopoly?



> anyways, I do think that MS will price Home premium at a pretty good price for indian market. This is the OS that MS can use to capture the market here (i mean the legit market) and they do have to price it right.


They generally use the OEM to capture the market. Only few geeks buy any original retail version.



> a 4k for home premium retail and i will make my friends too to buy it.


4k is a bit costly. 1K-2K would be a perfect price IMHO.



> in my case, whatever the price is, am gonna get this beast!!!!


You must be really rich.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 26, 2009)

am not rich. The only way to appreciate MS's efforts in bringing out this os is by buying it. I sincerely want to appreicate them for win7.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 26, 2009)

@liverpool fan, I think most of the new games are priced at Rs.999 right? EA/Valve/MS...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 26, 2009)

^ ^ ^PC(Windows/WINE) Games yeah...


----------



## paroh (Jun 26, 2009)

Maybe  for indian market they can keep the price little low as what they do with office 2007


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 26, 2009)

LOL! Snow Leopard upgrade from Leopard is just $29


----------



## desiibond (Jun 26, 2009)

Dude. Vista SP2 is free!!!


----------



## desiibond (Jun 26, 2009)

and oh btw, Mac OS X is still os 10 since 2000??? and you are paying for every single refinement of OS. And in windows world, we call them service packs AND WE GET THEM FOR FREE!!!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 26, 2009)

desiibond said:


> and oh btw, Mac OS X is still os 10 since 2000??? and you are paying for every single refinement of OS. And in windows world, we call them service packs AND WE GET THEM FOR FREE!!!!



What? LOL! 
The versioning system of OS X is vastly different to that of Windows. For instance there were quite a lot of features in Leopard as compared to Tiger. And Puma was a free upgrade IIRC...

And you get service packs for free? Linux users get the entire OS for free...  [no flaming BTW, just trolling ]


----------



## desiibond (Jun 26, 2009)

^^Dude, that was to piss him off!!! Don't worry 

And let's not bring linux into this and start another flame war.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 26, 2009)

^^ Another reason, what difference does a 29$ thing make when you pay three times (for even more) the amount that you usually pay for hardware (as apple tax).


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 26, 2009)

desiibond said:


> ^^Dude, that was to piss him off!!! Don't worry


Ah.. 



> And let's not bring linux into this and start another flame war.


Oh yes. I was just being little naughty too. 



desiibond said:


> ^^ Another reason, what difference does a 29$ thing make when you pay three times (for even more) the amount that you usually pay for hardware (as apple tax).


That's a valid point. 
Personally I never buy an Apple Product. But if someone gifts me them, I would happily take 'em.


----------



## abhijangda (Jun 26, 2009)

desiibond said:


> @paroh, wait for OEM.
> 
> or you can get Vista Home Premium retail pack now for $90 and upgrade pack to 7 home premium for 49$. Total 138$ (around 6.5k)
> 
> If you think that even 6.5k is high, nobody will force you to buy and it is your choice whether to get "the-best-os-ever-made" or linux.


What 'the-best-os-ever-made'  
Oh you seems to be a windows fan hmmm.... hey i m too using Windows 7 RC1 for 1 month. Yes it is very-much better than xp and vista  and the best windows ever made but it's not the best os ever made. Try Fedora, Mint, Ubuntu u will got to know which one is best.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 26, 2009)

I actually mean.

"best os every made by MS". 

And it arbuably is the "best os ever made".

and I tried dude. SuSe, Fedora, RedHat, Ubuntu and lost lot of hair but couldn't get my TV tuner card working 

and so, i sticked to win7.


----------



## abhijangda (Jun 26, 2009)

oh so sad yaar it can happen with someone and thats why some linux users left to windows due to device driver problem. But dont worry frnd after some yrs MS will go kaput and Linux Raaj will come then there will not be such drivers problem. 
Hey remember no flaming. Just want to say that win 7 is very good os but not the best one. Upto now none of the os made is best one not win7, Fedora, Ubuntu, Leopard anyone but they are just good.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 26, 2009)

true.

I, for one, literally hate to work on windows in office. There, my first love is linux. 

When I get back home, i am a windows fan


----------



## abhijangda (Jun 26, 2009)

Hmmmmmmmmm...... price so high and also wants to use win 7 what to do
just go to Piratebay.com and download it.
Hey just jocking i don't want to increase piracy.
Just saying the price is so high so i hope for india they will reduce the price due to piracy. At least piracy is somewhere usefull for us.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 26, 2009)

desiibond said:


> Dude. Vista SP2 is free!!!



Let's assume Leopard was a paid service pack but still it pwned Vista in each and every aspect. 
Note- I'm using genuine Vista Ultimate or 2 years now.



desiibond said:


> and oh btw, Mac OS X is still os 10 since 2000??? and you are paying for every single refinement of OS. And in windows world, we call them service packs AND WE GET THEM FOR FREE!!!!



Apple is a money sucker and I agree with that point being a semi-Mac user.
But quality comes at a price. If you think every installment of Mac OS X is a service pack so let it be. At least they work as advertised.
I'm not anti-Windows. Being a gamer, even I'm using Windows 7 RC1 as primary OS on my PC and I appreciate Microsoft's work but they price their Operating systems so high that in some countries more than 70% of people are using pirated Windows. What's the use of making a good OS if people can't even afford it. Me, you and many of our forum members can afford it but there are people who build PCs in budgets like 15K-20K. What about them?

And yeah I'm also buying Windows 7 whatever the cost is 



desiibond said:


> ^^Dude, that was to piss him off!!! Don't worry



Look who's flaming here.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 26, 2009)

Those who can't affort windows, let them try alternative. No one is forcing people here to pick windows and moreover, for those on a budget, linux suites well for them. 

MS sells millions of licenses for each of it's operating systems and that is their market. 

And for those in places like, say india, there are versions like Vista Home basic that is avaialble for some 2.5k and Home premium for some 4k.

I don't think that this is a heavy amount to pay for an OS. You might feel that it just an OS, but ask someone working in OS design teams how much effort and headaches they take. Supporting millions of devices is not an easy task and naturally, we are the one that have to pay the price.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 26, 2009)

Consider a guy who buys a 20K PC for gaming. Let it be mid-range gaming. Can he afford Windows for 10k?


----------



## desiibond (Jun 26, 2009)

that is why they have windows home basic na!!!!


----------



## desiibond (Jun 26, 2009)

anyways, let's see if MS gives Home Basic for windows 7 too.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 26, 2009)

Whatever anybody says about the price, it being high or low is not something which is as significant as it was when Windows 98 was released.

In today's era, *Freedom of choice FTW!*


----------



## desiibond (Jun 26, 2009)

oh yes. that is the reason for lot of Vista editions. 

Home basic to Ultimate 

BTW, does anyone remember the price of Windows 95 or windows 98??


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 26, 2009)

desiibond said:


> oh yes. that is the reason for lot of Vista editions.
> 
> Home basic to Ultimate


Unfortunately not all are smart enough to decide which is right for them. They just buy what their system builder tells them or sells them.



> BTW, does anyone remember the price of Windows 95 or windows 98??


No idea. But Windows 95 and 98 were the true monopoly days of MS. Absolutely no alternative that was as advanced. By Windows XP apple started catching up and by XP SP1 linux started catching up and by vista windows had very very strong competition.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 26, 2009)

Found it.

*www.vistaultimate.com/windows95.htm

release price: 70$ to 90$. (FDs and CDROM respectively)

windows 98: $100 to $200!!


----------



## desiibond (Jun 26, 2009)

Update:

if you buy Vista from any of the following, you are going to get a DVD of widnows 7 for free in october:

1) Microsoft store USA
2) Dell
3) HP

Toshiba, Fujitsu, Acer, Lenovo too may join the brigade. Asus on the other hand will charge nominal fee.


----------



## sanyaldk (Jun 26, 2009)

wt about old use/ buyer of sucking vista??? r they going to get any benefit??


----------



## desiibond (Jun 26, 2009)

in India, gone with the wind.

in USA/Canada/Japan, get before July 11th, you get upgrade pack for 49$. full retail upgrade pack for $119. (home premium)


----------



## reniarahim1 (Jun 26, 2009)

Exactly why in India Piracy is so much prevalent 



desiibond said:


> in India, gone with the wind.
> 
> in USA/Canada/Japan, get before July 11th, you get upgrade pack for 49$. full retail upgrade pack for $119. (home premium)


----------



## desiibond (Jun 26, 2009)

I called one windows dealer and he says it's not going to come till February. ROFLMAO.


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Jun 27, 2009)

Eh! Are you people going mad?? They haven't yet announced the pricing in India. Its for other countries  But ya, HP is most probably going to be around 4K coz Vista HP was also priced in this range.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 27, 2009)

@Krazy, mind your words mate. we never talked about India prices here and you if you are not interested, stay out!!!


----------



## axxo (Jun 27, 2009)

hmm..
Windows 7 Home Premium (Full): $0
Windows 7 Professional (Full): $0
Windows 7 Ultimate (Full): $0

Source: Torrents


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 27, 2009)

750+ posts and still such posts. Shame!


----------



## axxo (Jun 27, 2009)

Sunny1211993 said:


> 750+ posts and still such posts. Shame!



Thank you  I never know that.
Just google it for windows 7 full and let me know where the link goes..its just as easy as cake that anyone could get windows for free.
*i44.tinypic.com/4q0bp5.jpg


----------



## topgear (Jun 27, 2009)

Windows 7 RC will release after some days. So how come those torrent shits have full versions. The final version has not released yet. I will call the final release only a full version 

BTW, searching google with keyword *windows 7 full* gives me this links at first

1. *windows7full.com/ - yup this is great one - just check it out . It's basically a forum dedicated to windows 7 & I think it's a legal one.


----------



## swordfish (Jun 28, 2009)

m going to buy it.. as i found it best os from windows..
desibond, can it be upgraded from vista home edition?


----------



## desiibond (Jun 28, 2009)

yes. from home premium.


----------



## topgear (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks god! I've vista home premium x64 & yes it's a legit one


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jun 28, 2009)

Mac OS X is kinda different, though it still may be OS X, every release has a lot more features and service packs don't add much features. Leopard: 300+ additions for $29


----------



## desiibond (Jun 28, 2009)

^^okay. thanks for the info!!!!


----------



## Sathish (Jun 28, 2009)

i will ready to pickup win7 upgrade from xp ..
decided after using win7rc1 and its runs perfectly without installing any thirdparty driver on my Asus MB/SoundMax HD audio/samsung 17"LCD.


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Jun 28, 2009)

Sorry about my words last time, somehow slipped out of my hands. I really apologize for that. The discussion gave me a feel like people converting dollar prices to rupee and guessing the price for Indian versions, that made me say that. I meant no offense.


----------



## oval_man (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm using Vista Ultimate OEM for more than 1year without any problem,

Will I be able to upgrade to Win7 with offer?

Is it worth upgrading?


----------



## desiibond (Jun 28, 2009)

yes. I think you will get upgrade offer from Vista Ultimate to win7 ultimate and it may cost your around 8k (just an assumption)


----------



## Ecko (Jun 28, 2009)

Preparing My self for another Micro$oft Pwnage ....!!!


----------



## swordfish (Jun 28, 2009)

desiibond said:


> yes. from home premium.


 
damn, i have home basic


----------



## uppalpankaj (Jun 28, 2009)

Is it possible for me to upgrade my Vista Home Premium directly to Windows 7 Professional?


----------



## desiibond (Jun 28, 2009)

NO!!!


----------



## desiibond (Jun 28, 2009)

I mean, for same pack upgrade, you will get discount and if you want o upgrade from win  vista HP to win7 professional, you have to pay the full upgrade amount.


----------



## uppalpankaj (Jun 28, 2009)

That will be 2 much then. I guess upgrading Vista Home Premium 2 7 Home Premium will be a better choice.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 28, 2009)

anyways lets wait and see what price MS puts in India. The only competition here is piracy and it is a pain in the a$$. Hope MS realizes the pain now!!!


----------



## swordfish (Jun 28, 2009)

ya man.. 5 to 6k tag is good


----------



## desiibond (Jun 28, 2009)

swordfish said:


> damn, i have home basic



you can upgrade to windows 7 home premium but right now, you will not be eligible for the rebate going on till July 11th and have to pay the full upgrade amount of 119$ for upgrade to Home Premium.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 28, 2009)

Note: all the discussion is announcement of pricing in USA/Canada and we have no idea what plans/pricing would be in India.


----------

